# Форум для решивших переступить черту > Обсуждаем суицид >  Может так попробовать?

## Ваня :)

Постоянные читатели знают, что у меня есть проблема, которую можно выразить заголовком темы: "Как уменьшить боль родных?"

Есть решение... Здесь обеспечить маме максимальное благополучее в будущем, позаботясь о ее жилье, пенсии и ее окружении. Самому пожить некоторое время в другой стране, постепенно сводя контакты к минимуму, а потом пропасть, сказав, дескать, я уезжаю, буду там, где нет интернета... И больше не появляться...

Но, блин! Здесь есть привкус обмана и некого заподлеца. И мне это очень не нравиться! Так может...

...попробовать просто поговорить... все объяснить... мол, болезнь не отпускает, жизнь - ПОСТОЯННОЕ выполнение компульсий, сопровождающееся крайне неприятными ощущениями... Что не хочу, нет смысла мучаться. Что я ещё немного поживу, поезжу, может, еще немного по миру, а потом нужно будет делать эвтаназию...

Как вы думаете, может сработать?

----------


## tempo

Думаю, не пройдёт такой вариант. Мама предпочтёт "бороться", "молиться", искать выход и просто смотрееть собачьими глазами. Но сказать сыну "убей ся" - это вряд ли.

Если уж действительно нет выхода, то устроить всё и уйти тих - это, наверное, правильно. Но пропадатьпросто так - не правильно, мне кажется. Может, письмо написать напоследок с объяснениями..?

в самом ли деле нет иного выхода?

----------


## jeri

> Как вы думаете, может сработать?


 Конечно-же,нет)
Даже с самой сознательной мамой
А пропадать ни в коем случае нельзя,неизвестность еще хуже

----------


## Ваня :)

> в самом ли деле нет иного выхода?


 Есть. Моя ситуация не безнадёжна пока. Есть вариант всю свою жизнь тратить на борьбу с болезнью. Но существование при этом не в кайф вообще. К тому же, социальные перспективы у меня - только вниз. По крайней мере в Украине. Нет никакого смысла мучаться. И из-за особенностей характера не хочу приспосабливаться ко многим вещам. О которых Юнити хорошо напечатал в последней своей записи. К тому же ещё имею одну очень болезненную душевную рану. Короче, по совокупности факторов. Нет ни одного "за".




> смотрееть собачьими глазами.


 Это было бы самое ужасное.




> Если уж действительно нет выхода, то устроить всё и уйти - это, наверное, правильно. Но пропадать просто так - не правильно, мне кажется. Может, письмо написать напоследок с объяснениями..?


 Я себе это представлял. Родственники получают e-mail с объяснениями, что все мои действия, на протяжении последних 15 лет были подготовкой к самоубийству. И представляю реакцию мамы. Плохо ещё, что в этот момент я не буду мёртв, а только буду собирать снаряжение. Начнётся кипиш, звонки, поднимут всех родственников. Потом - поиск тела. На это уйдёт куча материальных ресурсов. Неопределенность. И даже, если тело оставить на видном месте с документами - его транспортировка.

Говорить нельзя, пропадать нельзя. Получается нужно придумать все так, чтобы родственники (но, наверное, не мама) получили сообщение с объяснением поступка и четкими инструкциями, но я был уже мёртв и это было понятно.

----------


## tempo

Ваня, письмо - это необязательно e-mail. можно отправить конверт, причём, скорее всего, отрегулировать время доставки.
Но если не всё безнадёжно, то почему бы не потягаться со смертью. Игра такая - кто кого. Ты, вроде, не слабак.

----------


## Aly

Нет уж, лучше знание того, что ты умер, чем неизвестность.
Тем более все это очень сложно. Пожить в другой стране, что-то там сделать...короче смысл то тогда умирать? Доживи тогда, пока живет мама, а там уж можешь делать что угодно.

----------


## Ваня :)

> Доживи тогда, пока живет мама, а там уж можешь делать что угодно.


 Изначально план был таким. Но это может затянуться. У меня не хватит моральных сил. И смысл сомнительный.

----------

